

Ask HN: Charting your blood panel stats - drew_kutchar

Hi Everyone,<p>Is there a website that lets you chart your blood test results over the year such as cholesterol, sodium, etc, etc? It would be nice if it could track other stats, such as your weight and BMI.<p>Thanks,<p>Drew
======
gus_massa
I'm not sure, but if they hold medical records, perhaps they should be HIPAA
compliant. I'm not sure if this is a restriction to the website or to the
medical care providers.

Wikipedia:
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Health_Insurance_Portability_an...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Health_Insurance_Portability_and_Accountability_Act#HITECH_Act:_Privacy_Requirements)

Discussion about HIPAA compliant: (With more discussion in the parent thread.)
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1347693>

------
abcd_f
I'm guessing that people who need this sort of (rather specialized) tracking
simply stick to the spreadsheets.

